# Signs of a poacher?



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I was bush hogging a field I haven't been in since March. As I made my first pass, I saw a fell tree in the grass and realized it was cut. Two cedars were cut and trimmed in a fashion that it was intentional for shooting. It was also done right next to my posted sign on a shared right of way to the cell tower on my property. Several smaller saplings were cut as well.

I posted the land in March due to a trespassing four wheeler.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

A universal problem. You just have to stay active. Looks like a turkey poacher.

Regards, Mike


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

It's aggravating. I thought I was going to get a reprieve because two known poachers passed away in the last year.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I had a problem with my neighbor's hired help a few years back, transient worker's who were living in his bunkhouse. The radio was stolen out of one of my trucks.

One night, I had been out at town, had a few or three beers, got home about 1:30AM. In one of my "Here, hold my beer moments", I got out my 9MM with a full clip.

Had an old 55 gallon steel barrel that I used as a burn barrel. Decided it needed a few more ventilation holes.

Haven't had a problem with anybody since then.

Ralph


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

BWfarms said:


> It's aggravating. I thought I was going to get a reprieve because two known poachers passed away in the last year.


 Problem with those types is they breed more.


----------

